# Testing 1,2,3



## Cerise (Apr 23, 2012)

I was able to log in, but not permitted (denied access) in replying to a member's thread. Kept getting a message to relog in etc. 

Don't understand.

Just wanted to see if this would post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2012)

We are looking into it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cerise, can you get us a picture of the message you are getting when you try to post?


----------

